# Drop away rest vs a blade rest.



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Bmac54 said:


> How come target archers use just the blade and not a fall away? Looking to get a target setup and want to figure it out. Thanks.


For many, it’s just what they learned with.
Some do use drop away rests, and many larger tournaments have been won with them.
Some fear that a drop away adds someone else that can fail. That said, I have seen blades fail as well.
I suppose that chances of a drop away failing in that big tournament are slightly higher than a blade, and that is enough to keep some from changing.
In reality, the chances of a failure, especially during a tournament you are doing well in, are incredibly small.
I do not believe there is any accuracy advantage to a blade, while there are distinct advantages to a drop away.
I’ve used both, I prefer a limb driven drop away with a stiff blade.


----------



## Bmac54 (Dec 13, 2020)

Ok. Thank you for explaining. I watch all the tournaments and always wonder why they use just a blade. The drop away makes way more sense.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Both Vapor Trail and Hamskea have blade rests that are drop aways. Okay, (I guess) best of both worlds.
Both are adjustable for position of blade up and down. Here's my Hamskea Hybrid Target Pro with .010" blade.

Like Mahly noted, failure extremely rare and blades bend and do break - so 50/50 with either...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It’s the reliability issue. 

Sure, both can fail, but if a blade rest fails you can tell as you nock the arrow. With a dropaway, if it fails to drop, you won’t know until it’s too late.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I carry a spare blade already shot in. I carry it in my quiver and if anything happens, I can change my blade and be back on the target in 5 minutes. 

At Vegas this year, a man using a drop away had his rest fail and took 4 ends to repair. I always seem to end up in a group where a drop away fails. Blade rests are used because they are simple and reliable for target. 

I do have a Hamskea on my hunting bow due to the fact that it will hold the arrow in place.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Stash said:


> It’s the reliability issue.
> 
> Sure, both can fail, but if a blade rest fails you can tell as you nock the arrow. With a dropaway, if it fails to drop, you won’t know until it’s too late.


Sort of depends on the rest or how one has his bow set up. Tinkering with a bent riser bow and I forgot to set the draw cored on the Limb Driver. Shot the bow 2 or 3 times, had the same questionable results and then noticed I hadn't pulled the draw cord to lower the launch arm. Corrected and shot again and the same results....I amazed...


----------



## mday97 (Oct 1, 2016)

Good info. I’ve been trying to decide between the two


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

huteson2us2 said:


> I carry a spare blade already shot in. I carry it in my quiver and if anything happens, I can change my blade and be back on the target in 5 minutes.
> 
> At Vegas this year, a man using a drop away had his rest fail and took 4 ends to repair. I always seem to end up in a group where a drop away fails. Blade rests are used because they are simple and reliable for target.
> 
> I do have a Hamskea on my hunting bow due to the fact that it will hold the arrow in place.


I wonder of failures. If a failure then I'd say most due to the operator.


----------



## badgerpro (Aug 12, 2005)

Ill add to the need for simplicity and reliability. I personally have had a drop away fail in a tournament, the other issue is it is a moving part, if it moves then it will wear out and it will result in inconsistant points of impact. 

Archery is about consistency, and any small amount of movement laterally in the rest will change the point of impact of the arrow. Not to say that a blade can't fail, but it is less likely and you will normally see if it is failing and can correct it quickly. Not the case with a fall away in some cases. 

All that being said, I think more than anything for me, it is peace of mind and one less thing to think about when I am competing.


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a drop away fail at a state level tournament. Took shooting 3 arrows to notice that the cable had come loose and wasn't dropping the rest. 100% user error, but convinced me to change over to a fixed blade. I know that the blade can break or bend but as mentioned before, you would probably notice as you knocked an arrow. I carry an extra blade in my quiver and can change it out in a few minutes. It's just one less thing to worry about. I already have too many other things going on in my head.


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

I have been struggling with this idea as of late. I had a drop away fail on me a while back in a competition. Amd was not a happy camper. At times was like want to get away from any strings and wanted to look into blades. And with blades I feel it would also be easier for me to set up as well without all the extra accessories. Definitely looking and thinking of going blade route for the upcoming 3D season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefJones (Dec 28, 2020)

Following!

Newb here... All excellent info. Question... as I consider which rest to put on my new hunting bow (Hoyt Axius Ultra), I was heavily considering a full capture rest, but not a whisker biscuit that contacts your fletching on release. What about one of the full captures that are designed to not interfere with the fletchings (base rest and the 10 & 2 position bristle contact points that are adjustable)? Seems like there's nothing mechanical to fail on a rest like that. Assuming because it has some prolonged contact with the shaft on release (longer than a drop/fall away) and that makes it less accurate?

Thanks in advance!
Reef


----------



## ka3grm (Dec 13, 2015)

Bmac54 said:


> How come target archers use just the blade and not a fall away? Looking to get a target setup and want to figure it out. Thanks.


Good discussion. I'm a target shooter and have been shooting a blade for 7 years. But lately I have wondered if a limb driven drop away would get the rest out of the way just in case my nock was a little off causing a vane to slightly rub the blade.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have been using Hamskea target now for 2 yrs. 
Not any kind of problem with it. No cord, no blade etc. problems.
Did have Spot-Hogg Swap Edge for a while before that and haven't seen any difference about durability or how it shoots.
It shoot's better than me, that's for shure.
One thing what will give drop away some advantage is that U can put your vanes as U wish.
No contact what so ever what U can't say with blade. For indoor 18m I use 5° angle what's not possible with blade without contact.
That has been best for me. For outdoors I use Spider Vanes so no need for angle. 
I have one blade and probably I will test it again with field arrows next season.
I have Trinity Target Pro for that bow too but just for curiosity I will shoot full blade at start.


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

Getting my first target bow this week and have a blade on order. Can you shoot helical fletched arrows with a blade? Any issues there?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Broncman said:


> Getting my first target bow this week and have a blade on order. Can you shoot helical fletched arrows with a blade? Any issues there?


Depends on a few things. Short vanes set full helical have more space between and especially so on larger diameter arrows. And then the width of the blade and type of end.........
I use a .352" diameter arrow with 1 3/4" Bohning Shield cuts and a fairly .010" thick, wide blade, but then I have the Hamskea HyBrid Target Pro drop rest.........


----------



## bmac (Jul 22, 2002)

I have used a drop away since they first came out with excellent results. It has proven to be extremely consistent with no failures to date.


----------



## EWhite80 (Oct 7, 2016)

I go back and forth I have a blade on 1 bow and a limb driven / fall away rest on the other, I like both but love my blade ...except on my bad days lol


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I have shot blades for years. I always tune for slight nock high and don’t believe a drop away would add to my scores. Why make it more complicated than necessary?


----------



## Sbay (Feb 28, 2003)

I like blade because it tends to keep me smooth in my draw cycle


----------



## bmills (Apr 10, 2016)

I shot a blade for yrs, since 90s . Started shooting a hamskea a few yrs ago and like it. Only failure I’ve had are I broke a spring. Was easy fix. Really no harder or more work than changing a blade.


----------



## Cyrus Harris (Feb 15, 2021)

Not quite sure which is better but I switched to a blade 2 years ago and it was great. It correct my form a whole lot. And I'm more steady in my draw


----------



## Reddirt (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a blade because I shoot different arrows for 20 yards and the 900 (40, 50 60 yards).
The Edge Swap rest comes with 2 blade modules. It takes 30 seconds to swap one for the other.


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

I'll throw in my 2 cents worth into this. I'm a mid 280 Vegas round shooter, so consider that. I tried both, then tried the Specialty Archery Switchblade. I put the Hamskea composite blade on it, these are a bit stiff but really work well, and I just like them. This combination has produced my best scores and so far very reliable. I've shot several 100 arrows across the blade and no sign of wear or breakage.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I prefer drop-aways. I have shot both and think that in a less than perfect shot the arrow has more of a chance being guided off course with a blade. The arrow rides the rest longer with a blade (look a the wear lines on your arrows) There is also the issue of fletching contact and not having your arrows all indexed exactly the same. I feel that anyone below pro/expert level is better off with a drop away. A good quality, simple drop away like the Hamskea is a very durable rest with a long life. Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------

